# Laser Procedures



## angi.max@mana.md  (Jan 10, 2012)

I work for a large multi-specialty physician group. We recently added a Dermatologist to the group. There is a laser procedure she is wanting to bill as an outpatient procedure at a local hospital. Because the hospital has not billed for these services before, they are asking for an average amount they should charge for the following codes: 17106, 17107, and 17108.
Does anyone have experience with this, that could give me an idea on what you charge for these procedures? I am not sure how hospitals bill for outpatient procedures on the facility side; whether it is a set amount or whether they can unbundle some things. 

thank you, 
Angi


----------



## ajs (Jan 10, 2012)

angi.max@mana.md  said:


> I work for a large multi-specialty physician group. We recently added a Dermatologist to the group. There is a laser procedure she is wanting to bill as an outpatient procedure at a local hospital. Because the hospital has not billed for these services before, they are asking for an average amount they should charge for the following codes: 17106, 17107, and 17108.
> Does anyone have experience with this, that could give me an idea on what you charge for these procedures? I am not sure how hospitals bill for outpatient procedures on the facility side; whether it is a set amount or whether they can unbundle some things.
> 
> thank you,
> Angi



It can be considered price fixing if other providers reveal their fees.  What any facility or provider must do, is to review the RVUs for a particular procedure and then to look at what they bill for a similar procedure and the assign a fee.  Most of the time the facility has to take into account the cost of the many supplies, staff and use of a surgical room.  They will have to figure out what they can bill for the procedure.


----------

